# Flat & pitch roofing squads wanted - pricework



## poseident (Feb 10, 2017)

POSEIDENT - ALL TRADES SUBCONTRACTOR

We are looking for Squads of Pitched & Flat Roofers for pricework work scopes.

Please Give Contracts Manager Steven McKenzie a call on 01315530033.

Alternatevly email - [email protected]

:thumbup:


----------

